# RANT



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I just hate it when guys post pics without any other fishing information especially the lake, (Public or Private)... let alone: techniques, baits, water condition, ice condition etc.

What purpose is it benefiting the ice fishing community????

All it is... is bragging. It doesn't help the ice fishing comradere' one iota. WHY POST then???

I simply don't care for such bravado and simply wish they wouldn't post such garbage.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I generally post water depth, baits/lures, and Lake. But I understand fisherman who dont post info because they dont want a small area to be bombarded with ice fisherman. I met 2 guys from Cincinnati and did my best to give them techniques and lure choice when I walked out. They said they had 3 hrs to fish. They missed the morning bite, and weren't staying for the evening bite? Sometimes mid morning, mid day bite can be tuff!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's because it's the same thing that they do on Facebook. Hey look at me!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> I just hate it when guys post pics without any other fishing information especially the lake, (Public or Private)... let alone: techniques, baits, water condition, ice condition etc.
> 
> What purpose is it benefiting the ice fishing community????
> 
> ...


I agree on public or private and also I don't put pics on cause I don't brag! I kill them one day the next time it could be dink city and that's it's been a lot of that! Just like tourney yesterday on sat found a area thst just me would of had over 7lbs game day 6.33 with partner! I did not stay long on my spot!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> I just hate it when guys post pics without any other fishing information especially the lake, (Public or Private)... let alone: techniques, baits, water condition, ice condition etc.
> 
> What purpose is it benefiting the ice fishing community????
> 
> ...


 John with the meat hunters Am not going to say where gettin good craps or gills! Now if we had a limit I would help the local bait shops and tell more!


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> I just hate it when guys post pics without any other fishing information especially the lake, (Public or Private)... let alone: techniques, baits, water condition, ice condition etc.
> 
> What purpose is it benefiting the ice fishing community????
> 
> ...


I wish people would state what lake that they are fishing at, I am not asking for GPS coordinates or even what side of the lake or anything. But what depth and what they were using would be great. But that being said I love seeing the fish porn that Bobber and BIGEYE and the rest put on here, why I am sitting at my desk wishing I could go at least I know someone is hitting them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah it doesn't hurt a thing if they just post how they were fishing, what depth of water, and bait used. and if its private just say so if its a public lake it wouldn't hurt anything to give what lake. no need to give up there location on said lake. and back when i ice fished i never cared how many guys were fishing as long as i could find a spot.
sherman


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

It wasn't my thread that was it IBJ? I guess since it was a private pond, I didn't think about mentioning depth, water clarity, etc. I more than anything, couldn't contain my excitement on how much I enjoyed fishing Saturday with my new electronics.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

People have very valid reasons not to go blabbing about every lake. And every bite and every detail. I’m not gonna have a town set up on a little lake that I enjoy fishing! Too many mooching lake rapist out there too lazy to go drill a hole and fish. Unless they know it’s on! I’ve had plenty of members message me about what lake I’ve been at and been more that happy to provide that info in private. If someone wants to know what’s going on at a certain lake get off your a$$ and DRILL A HOLE! My 2cents.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I generally agree with most comments, but simply posting pics with no explanation whatsover serves no purpose AT ALL to our fellow frigid group of hardwater guys. Granted, I'm selective & discreet on disclosing "my spots" & techniques....but to not add anything to our forum besides "Bravado" is inexcusable and a complete waste


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I get the excitement and bragging part of posting pics.... but im with most. I dont care what lake it is but do like seeing how they caught them an depth an what kind of body of water,like shallow lake deep clear lake etc. 

But i can honestly say i dont let anything posted or not posted on here bother me.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to see pictures regardless of any information, no different than seeing a picture of a big buck that was shot. I believe we all have caught or shot something that we want to "brag" about. To me, knowing where or how is not going to change where I plan on fishing What works for you may not work for me. 
There's also people out there that will post false information to make sure their spot doesn't turn into shanty town. Wasn't there a post a few years ago made that they were killing the crappie in shallow brush right off the shore? Which later was admitted to just try to keep people away from their spot?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I too am fine with just the pics as I work about 80 hours a week and I'm just pleased to see guys out fishing and pleased to see the results. Thee pics remind me the rewards that are out there when work is complete. I've been fishing my whole life, I love to fish, I love to ice fish, I know how to fish and can figure out where to fish. If you want to share info, great, and I would most likely share info too, but the pics only posts are fine with me.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

I suppose i can see both sides of the argument, i love to hear any info and myself personally i dont travel to most of the lakes i read about on hear anyway. The things i like to hear are the details.. water temp, how a specific lure was fished, all things that may help me at some point if i find a tough bite and learn something new to try. But.. ill look at fish pictures all day.. post um up lol.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Im still learning but it seems to me these fish change their minds alot. Like some women I've know over the years.
Absolutely no idea what they want. 
I understand your complaint but I like the challenge of getting em to cooperate when they're being stubborn.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I try to include what info I can when I post to help the next guy. Including bait, depth and such. If its public water what's the problem? You paid your 19 bucks a year to help a resource just like they did. Its not a money tournament. Just us all enjoying and helping eachother like we were raised on.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fishy fishy


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

I have no problem helping out the next guy as do others. I still have a lot to learn myself and enjoy hearing how, what techniques and baits used. As far as location I'm fine with not knowing. I don't mind finding my own fish and getting them to go! If i happen to find a good location i will share it with the network of guys that have helped me with my learning curve! Where it goes from there is on them. I would expect the same in return. Its the individuals that need spoon feed information with nothing in return that gets old!


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> People have very valid reasons not to go blabbing about every lake. And every bite and every detail. I’m not gonna have a town set up on a little lake that I enjoy fishing! Too many mooching lake rapist out there too lazy to go drill a hole and fish. Unless they know it’s on! I’ve had plenty of members message me about what lake I’ve been at and been more that happy to provide that info in private. If someone wants to know what’s going on at a certain lake get off your a$$ and DRILL A HOLE! My 2cents.


at the time i write this, there was 802 views of this thread alone. lets just say that someone puts info on there and 10% of the views leads to a new fisherpersons trying that spot/technic/color. that would start to suck really quick!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

joekacz said:


> Didn't know they had Snook in there!?!?


That's an Atlantic Salmon........


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep those pics coming whether you want to share info or not I don't care. I rarely see safe ice so it's a treat to see those fish either way.
There's really nothing wrong with a little bragging, after all that's what fishermen do.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm on the fence on this one, nice Brown by the way minnow. I remember a few years back some guy posted a pic with his buddy fishing at Wingfoot and they slayed them, well very next day somebody took a pic of the lake and there was about 15 boats out there when normally there are only a couple. Small lakes like that cannot take that kind of pressure. I don't know how it is there anymore because I stopped going there. But on a decent sized lake then it's ok because most can take a lot of pressure.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

crappiedude said:


> Keep those pics coming whether you want to share info or not I don't care. I rarely see safe ice so it's a treat to see those fish either way.
> There's really nothing wrong with a little bragging, after all that's what fishermen do.


Agree 100%!! Everyone always shows off their “big catch” from the other day to their buddies and other fisherman. Everyone loves seeing them and trying to one up each other! Keep em coming ladies, those big crappies I got a Skeeter are still waiting to be one up’d! Haha


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> People have very valid reasons not to go blabbing about every lake. And every bite and every detail. I’m not gonna have a town set up on a little lake that I enjoy fishing! Too many mooching lake rapist out there too lazy to go drill a hole and fish. Unless they know it’s on! I’ve had plenty of members message me about what lake I’ve been at and been more that happy to provide that info in private. If someone wants to know what’s going on at a certain lake get off your a$$ and DRILL A HOLE! My 2cents.


I don' say where I fish because if I show up at my. Spot that no one knowsand people are there we are going to duke it out.. I had people follow me icefish and in the spring because of this site. Sorry ibj


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I kinda like seeing what everyone catches, so what if it is a little bragging. One thing, and this goes for a lot of guys on here that catch a lot of fish, time and work is put in to find the spots and the fish and the techniques to always catch them. They are rarely skunked. And they are ( me included) very shy about the spots.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> I just hate it when guys post pics without any other fishing information especially the lake, (Public or Private)... let alone: techniques, baits, water condition, ice condition etc.
> 
> What purpose is it benefiting the ice fishing community????
> 
> ...


Im sure many feel the same as you do. However many will completely disagree and even take exception to your speaking in such absolutes about peoples motivations. You could argue that this post is bravado and garbage directed toward regular people who just wanna share their succes with fellow fishermen.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive witnessed first hand what online bragging can do.
There's a small state park lake near me that used to be a little known ice fishing gem. Word got out and now it's a GD zoo every winter. 
I've got no problem hearing about others success, or even techniques but spots I could care less about. Collectively, we work hard to find these fish through the ice and finding out patterns that are successful and for some troll browsing the internet looking to spot poach and tell everyone the location ruins a good thing quickly.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I stated earlier about bragging pics, I have no problem with a limit of fish or a real big one and pictures of kids fish but the pics of overharvest are totally bragging pics! also sorry for my grammar sometimes I do this real quick!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if i find something that's working for me i have no problem sharing it along with how deep i was fishing. the lake doesn't really matter. if i work my behind off finding fish i wont give up the area I'm fishing but will share all other info as to how the fish was caught. i very rarely post pictures of my catch. I'm just not good on computers and have trouble getting my pictures on my computer. and most times i don't even take pictures.
sherman


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it's great when people don't give others information on a public internet forum. You do realize that the internet and sites like this have literally destroyed a myriad of fishing spots right?

In fact this site just makes money from advertisers all for the sole purpose of destroying fishing spots. Sure there are other things the site is good for such as techniques and what not, but mostly it's just lazy people not willing to do any work.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lundfish said:


> I think it's great when people don't give others information on a public internet forum. You do realize that the internet and sites like this have literally destroyed a myriad of fishing spots right?
> 
> In fact this site just makes money from advertisers all for the sole purpose of destroying fishing spots. Sure there are other things the site is good for such as techniques and what not, but mostly it's just lazy people not willing to do any work.


Talking my lingo brother!! Also I guess we need less regulations on lakes to!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Talking my lingo brother!! Also I guess we need less regulations on lakes to!


Less regulations?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lundfish said:


> Less regulations?


Making a joke bud!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I love the guys who ask how u do or how many you catch


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Making a joke bud!


 You catch after u get off the lake! It happen twice this weekend at squitter I told them I caught nothing but am a fishermen! Bottom line they want GPS cords and go other they bye those 2 holes!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

The internet fishermen are the worst.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't mind sharing information, but I also don't let my butt get sore when someone else wants to "brag". I personally like seeing the pictures while I'm at work, regardless of who, what, where, when , or how...

Sounds like the OP didn't have enough coffee and needed something to whine about.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to see pictures of someones catch but feel they might just say the name of the lake, no additional information or tell if it is private water. I'll never publish pictures with Identifiable landmarks as I did one time and was unable to fish the same area the next day. I will share all the information by PM with friends and others I know can be trusted from OGF.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a guy ask me about an ice spot through a pm here and gave the guy my exact program, location and how to get there safely. Several days later I was heading back out and asked for a current report since he was still fishing. He never responded back with even a thank you, let alone a report from my area or any area he may have found fish. That's the last time a guy PM's me for info that I never met, gives me a story for info and burns me. I would have rather have him say "hey I'm going to steal info from you then sick it to you where the sun don't shine!" Perfect example why guys do not share info. Too many takers from the people who give


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

Not hardwater reading but look what happened to the steelhead fishing because of the rocky river fishing report


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I had a guy ask me about an ice spot through a pm here and gave the guy my exact program, location and how to get there safely. Several days later I was heading back out and asked for a current report since he was still fishing. He never responded back with even a thank you, let alone a report from my area or any area he may have found fish. That's the last time a guy PM's me for info that I never met, gives me a story for info and burns me. I would have rather have him say "hey I'm going to steal info from you then sick it to you where the sun don't shine!" Perfect example why guys do not share info. Too many takers from the people who give


I've had that happen too. But, live and learn, move on. Life is too short to worry about small stuff. I still give out info, many times it is reciprocated, some useful, some not. What goes around, comes around. Karma will always come back around. People eventually get what they deserve.
The one thing I have never ever given out though is my gps coordinates for my
crappie condos...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

my buddy turned me onto a spot 3 years ago, we could go there anytime park get on the spot and catch fish, this past year the word got out and now there will be 10 cars there everytime and it's shoulder to shoulder, I don't blame people for not sharing some info. Social media takes the hunt out of the sport.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> if i find something that's working for me i have no problem sharing it along with how deep i was fishing. the lake doesn't really matter. if i work my behind off finding fish i wont give up the area I'm fishing but will share all other info as to how the fish was caught. i very rarely post pictures of my catch. I'm just not good on computers and have trouble getting my pictures on my computer. and most times i don't even take pictures.
> sherman


that's my deal, I don't even know how to post a pick, old school I guess


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you post info, expect company. It's just that simple. Not everybody that reads your posts will respect your spots. So remember, if you post it, they will come.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

To each his own.... guys could give the lake and lure, bait and or depth without giving up location. Kind of reminds me of people that brag on food they cook but would never share a recipe. I will give away all my cooking tips but I am not going to buy your ingredients for you.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I’m ok with just pictures. I like to see what Ohio has to offer.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread reminds me of a time when I used to post fishing reports and pictures. up ticks in fishing pressure and decreases in fish catches have caused me to change my approach.
I also enjoy seeing fish pictures but I would rather find my own fish when possible.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Very interesting comments & thoughts. I knew this post would generate some discussion and I'm glad there was insight into all sides of the subject.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I ran into a fellow OGF at Mogodore a week ago. Asked me how I did and told him bunch of dinks. He proceeded to tell me 2 spots to try. I have not gone to them. I greatly appreciated the info but did not want to be on his spot when he came. Keep posting pics I enjoy them. The only information I need is ice thickness and water clarity so I do not waste $30 in gas. Im hoping I can find one of those spots that I can save and go to year after year at Skeeter but is has not happened yet for the hard water.


----------

